# Petite question d'un petit nouveau sur ce forum



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Sur la gauche de ce message est écrit "disco(unchiffre)", ça veut dire quoi en fait ???

Voili, c t ma petite question de petit membre débutant


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue sur MacGeneration.  Pour tout savoir sur les points disco, c'est sur cette page de la FAQ.


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Merci bien !!!


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Septembre 2004)

Mais si tu veux une meilleure réponse franche et objective  : ça sert à rien.


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu veux une meilleure réponse franche et objective  : ça sert à rien.


 Tout ca pasqu'il a pas d'amis


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

c vrai que ça sert a rien quand on a pas d'ami... lol

ça sert à rien aussi quand on est nouveau !!!


----------



## iDan (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c vrai que ça sert a rien quand on a pas d'ami... lol
> 
> ça sert à rien aussi quand on est nouveau !!!


Surtout quand t'as pas encore beaucoup posté, et que tu restes à "disco(0)" :rateau:


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

cherche il y a un endroit ou tu peux en recevoir..... la quete commence 
demande a la superstar du dessus comment faire (attention des fois ases demandes tu a le droit de refuser certains trucs :rateau: )


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> cherche il y a un endroit ou tu peux en recevoir..... la quete commence
> demande a la superstar du dessus comment faire (attention des fois ases demandes tu a le droit de refuser certains trucs :rateau: )


ouh là !!! ton message reste très flou... je c pas si c fait expres, mais si c le cas, c tres reussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hein:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

(separe le 'a' du 'ses' et la lumiere tu verras  )

 PS : la superstar c'est moi, et on commence par me baiser les pieds 

 Hey dis donc les admins, pourquoi j'aurais pas droit a un smileys special souperstar ???


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

alors on commence a faire des caprices de superstar huummmmm


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (separe le 'a' du 'ses' et la lumiere tu verras  )


 La lumière est apparu !!!!!  


			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : la superstar c'est moi, et on commence par me baiser les pieds


heu... c là qu'il faut que je refuse je pense !!!!! Meme une superstar je ne lui baiserais rien sauf si c une super belle super star, bien entendu...


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

non mais y'a que sur les nioubies que ca peut marcher alors j'en profite


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non mais y'a que sur les nioubies que ca peut marcher alors j'en profite


Normal   J'aurais surement fait pareil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut Franswa et bienvenue sur le forum !!!! :love:


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

en même temps franswa ça sonne bien, un coup de boule pour toi :love:

_edit :teujdeu le big     :love: 
bajour  a va bien par chez toi ? _


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

MERCI beaucoup !!!!! Trop content !!!  

C vrai que écrire Franswa au lieu de François, je trouve ça plus fun !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> _edit :teujdeu le big     :love:
> bajour  a va bien par chez toi ? _


Salut naas !    :love: 
...si tu vas aussi bien que je vais bien, alors je suis heureux !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Becots mon zebig


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

Je vous vois venir, tous....
sauf le petit franswa, qui est excusé, les autres, ouste, sortez de là, où je vous débusque à la mode poutine


----------



## turnover (8 Septembre 2004)

Les jeunots quémandent et les vieux bécotent :mouais: Mais ou va la vieillesse ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

Appelle moi vieux encore toi et tu vas passer un sale 1/4 d'h


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

je sens que tout ça ne va pas tarder à déménager...


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2004)

direction le bar non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vous vois venir, tous....
> sauf le petit franswa, qui est excusé, les autres, ouste, sortez de là, où je vous débusque à la mode poutine


 Toi massacrer 100 membres de MacG les jours ou toi être de bonne humeur et 100 autres les jours où toi être de mauvaise humeur ?


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Excusez moi, mais je ne comprend pas tout... c peut etre le fait que je sois blond !!!


----------



## Grug (8 Septembre 2004)

:affraid: c'est grave ?


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, mais je ne comprend pas tout... c peut etre le fait que je sois blond !!!


rezba est moderateur (les couleurs tu te souviens  ) entre autre de ce forum ((regarde en bas) 
et donc comme le sujet commence a deriver de son rôle premier qui etait de t'informer, il devient ipso facto un objet de loisir, et par voie de consequence n'a plus lieu d'être dans le fourm  *Vous êtes ici -> x * (quoi que cela se discute car en ce moment je suis ici mais bon, on ne va pas paul et mickey (ouh la celle là elle est par facile ) et donc disais avant de m'auto perdre, donc le sujet va surement être déplacé vers le bar moila


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toi massacrer 100 membres de MacG les jours ou toi être de bonne humeur et 100 autres les jours où toi être de mauvaise humeur ?


 Non, pas de génocide  Mais, comme dirait le tsar, j'irais vous chercher "jusque dans les chiottes"  

 Mais le junior a encore deux ou trois trucs à apprendre. On reste, donc


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> rezba est moderateur (les couleurs tu te souviens  ) entre autre de ce forum ((regarde en bas)
> et donc comme le sujet commence a deriver de son rôle premier qui etait de t'informer, il devient ipso facto un objet de loisir, et par voie de consequence n'a plus lieu d'être dans le fourm *Vous êtes ici -> x *(quoi que cela se discute c...ar en ce moment je suis ici mais bon, on ne va pas paul et mickey (ouh la celle là elle est par facile ) et donc disais avant de m'auto perdre, donc le sujet va surement être déplacé vers le bar moila


D'accord !!! Maintenant, j'y vois bcp plus clair  

Donc ce sujet peut très bien être déplacé dans le bar  (du moment que je m'y retrouve  )


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

je ne serais pas aussi presse que toi


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> je ne serais pas aussi presse que toi


Pourquoi ? y a encore quelque chose qui m'échappe... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Vienbenue ici -> x  

(Si on se met à plusieurs pour le faire pencher, ce thread finira bien par tomber dans le bar  )


----------



## touba (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? y a encore quelque chose qui m'échappe... :rose:


non non, rien...   



bah moi c'est touba ! :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

j'ai essayé de comprendre et je crois que j'ai compris un tit peu mais ça me paraît tellement... sans importance !!!


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2004)

va faire un tour tu verras


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé de comprendre et je crois que j'ai compris un tit peu mais ça me paraît tellement... sans importance !!!



Ben oui c'est ce que j'avais conclu très objectivement plus un peu plus haut. Content que tu t'en sois aperçu quand même.


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

c t tellement simple à comprendre qu'on essaye tjs de chercher compliquer alors qu'on le c directement...


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

Bon, cette fois, c'est l'aiguillage. Je crois que ce jeune a compris ce qu'il y avait à comprendre.... 
Attention, laché de nioube dans la fosse aux lions !


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

héhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Attention, laché de nioube dans la fosse aux lions !



 :mouais: et les lionnes t'en fais quoi ? les PIRES !!!     

pS : bienvenue Franswa !


----------



## rezba (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et les lionnes t'en fais quoi ? les PIRES !!!
> 
> pS : bienvenue Franswa !


 Gentille gazelle


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Merci Lorna !!! La tite Lionne :rose: Gentil hein !!!


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et les lionnes t'en fais quoi ?


C'est à dire que rapport aux cornes j'aurais pas utilisé "lionne" comme comparaison animale.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lorna !!! La tite Lionne :rose: Gentil hein !!!



Je ne suis pas plus gazelle que lionne, juste une diablotine, armée d'un trident dont je me sers qu'en cas d'extrême urgence (mysoginie machiste aïgue par exemple) 

rrrRRRRRRrrrrrr

(euh sinon j'imite bien les lionnes)   

Edit : spyro si tu me traites de vache ça va mal aller !


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas plus gazelle que lionne, juste une diablotine, armée d'un trident dont je me sers qu'en cas d'extrême urgence (mysoginie machiste aïgue par exemple)
> 
> rrrRRRRRRrrrrrr
> 
> ...


Diablotine !!! Encore mieux que lionne et gazelle !!!  Mais c vrai que tu imites bien la lionne peut etre que tu es une Diablionne...  

PS: il est vraiment bien ce boobies.gif caché derrière ce lien de la signature de Lorna (en jaune)


----------



## anntraxh (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas plus gazelle que lionne, juste une diablotine, armée d'un trident dont je me sers qu'en cas d'extrême urgence (mysoginie machiste aïgue par exemple)
> 
> rrrRRRRRRrrrrrr
> 
> ...



Salut, ma biche !    :love:  :love:  :love: 

et bienvenue à Franswa !


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et bienvenue à Franswa !


MERCI !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rrrRRRRRRrrrrrr
> 
> (euh sinon j'imite bien les lionnes)


Quoi, c'était pas une sonnerie de téléphone ?   
 
   :love:



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> spyro si tu me traites de vache ça va mal aller


Tu veux dire: de mal en pis ? 

Bon j'arrête d'être _vache_ (et pour une vache violette, le rôle est déjà pris).
_Décidément cette soutenance c'est pas bon pour mon cerveau_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ma biche !    :love:  :love:  :love:



Salut ma gazelle , que dis-je mon antilope ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

on dirait que le role du dragon violet est deja pris aussi !!!


----------



## poildep (8 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey dis donc les admins, pourquoi j'aurais pas droit a un smileys special souperstar ???


souperstar je sais pas, mais je peux te proposer un troll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






et bienvenue franswa aussi :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et bienvenue franswa aussi :love:


Merci à toi poildep !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue à toi


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à toi


Merci Lemmy  !!!!!

PS: Je me pose la question comment j'ai pu passer à coté de gens aussi sympa ??? :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2004)

Pour Bassman :

-Taper 1 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Taper 2 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (normalement, c'est le mien, mais je te cède les droits  )
- Taper Globalcut : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Taper Tibo : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Prenez de l'élan : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Ta_bass(man)_ez le : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vous de choisir


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Salut FransWa et  Bienvenu à nous !!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (8 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue trilaLilouLa !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (8 Septembre 2004)

Coucou  trilaLilouLaïtou

Avec un pseudo de tyrolienne pareil tu serais pas Suisse ?


----------



## pixelemon (8 Septembre 2004)

bienvenue Miss Tyrol,


----------



## Anonyme. (8 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue trilaLilouLa !!!!!!!!!!!



On reprend les civilités ?


----------



## pixelemon (8 Septembre 2004)

et bienvenue Franswa, c'est avec plaisir que je te coupdeboulise à la nantaise (à poil et par derrière)

 :hein:  :rose:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2004)

Merci Franswa !!!  Merci Spyro !!!  Merci pixelemon !!!  

ça's pourrait, mais j'suis pas Tyrolienne et c' pas trilaLilouLaïtou  
Mon 'tit nom c' Lilou !!! :love:

Excuse Franswa, j'ai esquinté ton 'tit nom fun !!! :love:


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

- Mais c'est qu'ils deviennent presque civilisé au bar ! 
- Voui... Salut Franswa ​


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé


 Normalement t'aurais plutôt du dire "nooooooon ! pitié, tout sauf ça !".


_râh la la, tout se perd ma pov' dame_


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> - Taper 2 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je peux aussi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aussi ?



oui mais seulement pendant les vacances hein


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sur la gauche de ce message est écrit "disco(unchiffre)", ça veut dire quoi en fait ???
> 
> Voili, c t ma petite question de petit membre débutant


Tu sais un petit membre, c'est pas si grave...


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

T'arrive bien a peu pres a vivre avec le tien, de petit membre


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2004)

exatement...


tu es trop vulgaire, tu manques d'élégance, tu es ininteressant.

je t'aime pas.


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Et moi je t'aime :love:

PS : par contre j'ai une gross bite


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Casse couille a lire les coseils de Roberto seront


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

iDan a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand t'as pas encore beaucoup posté, et que tu restes à "disco(0)" :rateau:


promis iDan, passe au grade supérieur (post> 50) et t'auras toutes ma modeste sympathie... Mes enfants sont fans de Titeuf...


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je constate que tu es équipé d'un clavier de marque "eva@eva", qui remplace les "C'est" par la simple lettre "C", j'en conclue que *tu es un jeune nantais !*


J'adore !!  

C'est vrai que je me sens "ridicule" également lorsque je dis à des "djeunes" que je tape tous mes mots en entier !


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Casse couille a lire les coseils de Roberto seront


Tu n'as pas eu ta dose de coup de boules ?


----------



## Spyro (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [...]


De la syntaxe aussi toi ce que faire tu veux tu pourras.


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas eu ta dose de coup de boules ?


 Ben non :mouais:


----------



## iTof (9 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> De la syntaxe aussi toi ce que faire tu veux tu pourras.


Saint-Axe, priez pour nous...


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Allez hop j'vais allumer une vierge et sacrifier un cierge moi


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : par contre j'ai un (je sais plus j'ai oublié   .....


 

m'étonne pas, pour un Gammerzzzzzz


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop j'vais allumer une vierge et sacrifier un cierge moi


Tu fais comme Roberto? Les mots, sens dans tous les, tu mets ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore !!



Moi aussi...    



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je me sens "ridicule" également lorsque je dis à des "djeunes" que je tape tous mes mots en entier !



t'es pas le seul KARL40 (moi mon neveu se moque de moi ... parceque je mets les accents sur les e !!??   ... pti kon)

Bienvenu Franswa   

PS : Bassou, fais gaffe, fumer des vierges nuit (  ) à la santé


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenu Franswa


Un grand merci à toi !!! LeConcombreMaske !!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Je viens d'aller faire un tit tour dans les pages que je n'avait point lu et j'en reviens ici même dans cette dernière page la dernière au moment ou j'écris ces mots pour vous dire à tous que je vous REMERCIE bcp pour cet accueil chaleureux fait par tous ces membres de ce forum qui est vraiment fabuleux et exeptionel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

PS: je suis bien un djeunes nantais !!!  mais je sais très bien écrire si il le faut... (même s'il y a encore des automatismes de djeunes par moment...):rose: 

PS2: MERCI


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

le plaisir pour nous tous est, jeune Franswa.


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'es pas le seul KARL40 (moi mon neveu se moque de moi ... parceque je mets les accents sur les e !!??  ... pti kon)


Dis moi, tu ne serais pas de la famille d'un vieil ami à moi, LE VENGEUR MASQUE ?


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

Je ne pouvais que venir te saluer ici....  

Bienvenue à toi Franswa...  c'est ça ???     
Moi c'est Macelene...  

Roberto t'as décrit par le menu notre place à chacune...  Oui oui nous sommes quand même assez nombreuses ici *les FIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS....  *

Tu verras tout ce passera bien.
Il va falloir que je consulte mes Copinessssssssss pour discuter des épreuves de ton arrivée chez nous 


Anntraxh, Nexka, Lorna, Lumai, Oupsy, et toutes les autres. 
    

allez so long beau surfer


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Rah ces femmes de macgé, toujours la bave a la bouche dès qu'un jeune arrive


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pouvais que venir te saluer ici....
> 
> Bienvenue à toi Franswa... c'est ça ???
> Moi c'est Macelene...
> ...


Salut MACELENE !!!  

vous allez finir par me faire rougir avec tous ces compliments... :rose: ça y est j'ai rougi, c'est malin !!!  BRAVO !!!
Y a des épreuves à passer ??? COOL !!!!!!!!! j'adore ça les épreuves surtout avec les filles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut MACELENE !!!
> Y a des épreuves à passer ??? COOL !!!!!!!!! j'adore ça les épreuves surtout avec les filles


Attend peut-être de voir !!!!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :love: 
...moi, c'était le pal avec 75 kilos de fonte liés aux pieds (chacun !  ) - résultat : une casquette Nike toute neuve trouée jusqu'à la moëlle !!!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

c malin de porter des casquettes nike aussi...  Faut prendre des marques plus solides !!! en même temps c un tout autre débat... :hein:


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Moi c'etait de lire toutes conneries de Zebig, ca va, s'aurait pu etre pire, quoique pour certain tristus le supplice doit etre assez insoutenable....


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Y a pas à s'inquiéter !!! J'en connais plein des comme ça... Toutes mes amies sont comme ça !!!  héhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé ? Pas la peine à ma porte en pleine nuit taper de venir !*
> :mouais:  :mouais:



Bon t'es pénible Roberto là  :mouais: ch'uis obligée de retourner mon cafsque pour pouvoir comprendre le sens de ta phrase  :mouais: 

Et ben c'est pas pratique ...du tout !


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

J'sais pas c'que ta pris Roberto mais ca a l'air de decaper a mort  

J'veux la meme chose


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Hé ? Pas la peine à ma porte en pleine nuit taper de venir !*
> :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Cons z'êtes !
> ...


Si c un rendez vous pour se voir, y a pas de prob !!!  En plus, si tu es graphistes tu vas pouvoir me montrer plein de truc sur le PB   (je suis à l'ecv, tu devrais connaitre normalement...  )


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2004)

en passant : "salut !"

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=79145 (quelques saines lectures se cachent derrière ce lien zip!


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

hu :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2004)

Enfait les indiens disent "hugh" mais avec ton clavier eva@eva ça doit être équivalent :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...ton clavier eva@eva...


Ca vient d'où cette expression ???


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *[color=#00e0]Oh putain un étudiant !*[/color]
> 
> _Des étudiants en communication toujours on forme ?_
> 
> ...


MAIS BIEN SUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! comme si j'allais changer de branche !!!!!!!!!!!  

J'ai une technique que je ne donnerais pas parce que sinon tout le monde va le faire pour s'en sortir... héhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De voie changer encore peux-tu ??
> :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:



Optimiste , toujours tu es Roberto !  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Optimiste , toujours tu es Roberto ! :mouais:


peut etre qu'il dit ça pour qu'il est moins de concurrence plus tard... :hein:


----------



## Nephou (9 Septembre 2004)

à savoir : les clefs de lecture _robesques_ ne sont pas suffisantes.

*amok* : le loup dont on voit toujours la queue, seballade toujours avec un pot de peinture blanche

*zarathoustra* _fam : tata zara_ : était la précédente enveloppe textuelle d'un certain posteur désormais rouge 

*WebOliver* _fam : webo'_ : posteur Suisse désespéré de ne pouvoir nettoyer les pierres de la cathédrale de Clermont-Ferrand. ATTENTION : ne jamais l'appeler WebOlivier


   [...]


   sinon dans la com' je suis du côté des méchants  ...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> _Tu deales ?_
> *La solution est connue !*
> 
> ...



Merci d'avoir dénoncé un concurent


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas "plus tard".
> D'ici... 15 jours ???
> 
> :affraid:


Ouais d'ici 15 jours, je recommencerais à faire concurrence !!! héhéhé  

et pour la solution c pas vraiment ça...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Bienvenue aux petits nouveaux!


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue aux petits nouveaux!


Merci macloba  !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ... Y a des épreuves à passer ??? COOL !!!!!!!!! j'adore ça les épreuves surtout avec les filles



Tu devrais mesurer tes paroles avant de les transcrire jeune padawan Brranssoé...

Capable de tout elles sont ici...    :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais mesurer tes paroles avant de les transcrire jeune padawan Brranssoé...
> 
> Capable de tout elles sont ici...  :rateau:


je vais mesurer à partir de maintenant !!!   mais pour l'instant, j'attend tjs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ... et pour la solution c pas vraiment ça...



Tu couches ??  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu couches ?? :mouais:


Nan pas vraiment... mais vous pouvez continuer à chercher !!!


----------



## cemonvelo (9 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue aux petits nouveaux!



ben moi aussi chuis un 'tit nouveau


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> ben moi aussi chuis un 'tit nouveau


Bienvenue à toi aussi cemonvelo !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cemonvelo (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à toi aussi cemonvelo !!!!!!!!!!!



merci 

et lycée de Versailles


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

cemonvelo a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> et lycée de Versailles


Nan merci à toi pour ton ptit coup de welcome !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Tu peux relever ton pantalon maintenant


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux relever ton pantalon maintenant


Raté !!! Je suis en short !!!!!!


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Raté !!! Je suis en short !!!!!!


 ben remonte le alors, pasque sur les tongs on fait pas bien la difference


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben remonte le alors, pasque sur les tongs on fait pas bien la difference


ça y est !!!!!!!! je l'ai remonté mais il était emmêlé dans mes tongs, c pour ça que j'arrivais pas...


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

les joies du sport


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais mesurer tes paroles avant de les transcrire jeune padawan Brranssoé...
> 
> Capable de tout elles sont ici...    :rateau:


*D'ailleurs je crois que nous avons oublié mon cher Concombre...de te faire passer les épreuves      !!!!
Une petite séance d'épluchage  ça te dirait ???* 

Je vais consulter mes Copiiiiiiiiiiines tout de suite


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2004)

_Des épreuves ????
_
gniark gniark gniark... :hosto:
 Quelle bonne idée MacElene !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *D'ailleurs je crois que nous avons oublié mon cher Concombre...de te faire passer les épreuves      !!!!
> Une petite séance d'épluchage  ça te dirait ???* ...



 :love:  :love:  :love:  je vous rappelle mesdemoiselles qu'un concombre à 2 bouts (oui comme Jean Jacques qui lui n'a qu'une gourde par contre)... bref... faites (fêtes !?    :love: ) le bon choix...     :love:  :rose:


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  je vous rappelle mesdemoiselles qu'un concombre à 2 bouts (oui comme Jean Jacques qui lui n'a qu'une gourde par contre)... bref... faites (fêtes !?    :love: ) le bon choix...     :love:  :rose:



Je te rappelle que tu n'es masqué qu'à un * bout *  

    

Tiens demande à Roberto. IL doit s'en souvenir encore


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: je vous rappelle mesdemoiselles qu'un concombre à 2 bouts (oui comme Jean Jacques qui lui n'a qu'une gourde par contre)... bref... faites (fêtes !?  :love: ) le bon choix...   :love: :rose:


héhéhé sacré concombre !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

ya un tas de petits nouveaux au BAr  

celui-là par exemple


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ya un tas de petits nouveaux au BAr
> 
> celui-là par exemple
> 
> ...


Yep !!! c poildep !!!!!


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, te planquer tu devrais...
> :mouais:
> *Les folles lâchées sont.*
> :rose:
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


Vous auriez pas une idée où je pourrais me cacher ???


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vous auriez pas une idée où je pourrais me cacher ???



la MGZ par exemple


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je te rappelle que tu n'es masqué qu'à un * bout *  ...




Tu es sûre ???     :love:  :mouais:  :rose:   

(d'aprés le Robert :
sûr : qui ne présente aucun risque, aucun danger n'est à redouter...   
sur : qui a un gout légérement acide, aigre...  :mouais:      )


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Franswa, te planquer tu devrais...
> :mouais:
> *Les folles lâchées sont.*
> :rose:
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Fut un temps où au GPS les folles tu pistais... 

_T'as pas un épisode à mettre en ligne, toi ???_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la MGZ par exemple



 :affraid:  :affraid:  NON.... soyez sympa... il est trop jeune pour ça....


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: NON.... soyez sympa... il est trop jeune pour ça....


Mais non !!! j'ai peut être l'air jeune et con mais c pas vrai je suis seulement con !!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Mais non !!! j'ai peut être l'air jeune et con mais c pas vrai je suis seulement con !!!!!!!


 alors la MGZ est faites pour toi


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors la MGZ est faites pour toi


LOL heu... je compte pas jouer avec mon mac mais c'est sympa de proposer !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors la MGZ est faites pour toi



    
coupd'boul à suivre Grug


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> coupd'boul à suivre Grug


je vois pas pourquoi les gens de la MGZ sont pris pour des cons... :hein:


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas pourquoi les gens de la MGZ sont pris pour des cons... :hein:


  parceque doom !  







pssst ---------------- une tache là ----->


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pssst ---------------- une tache là ----->



  couillon, va  :love:


----------



## Franswa (9 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> parceque doom !


Ouais c'est sur que si on cherche des trucs intellectuels, c'est pas à Doom qu'il faut jouer...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas pourquoi les gens de la MGZ sont pris pour des cons... :hein:



Heu... non rien finalement...    
(pas sur la tête Bassou, pas sur la tete...)


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug :mouais:   

 Bande de tits cons va !! 
 La MGZ c'est très bien


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grug :mouais:
> 
> Bande de tits cons va !!
> La MGZ c'est très bien


Ah enfin quelqu'un qui ne fait pas de discrimination sur la MGZ


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

normal j'en suis ma couille


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> normal j'en suis ma couille


héhéhé c'est une mode ??? tout le monde m'appelle "ma couille"...


----------



## Nephou (10 Septembre 2004)

ça fait un peu présentation ça : "Ma pelle, ma couille. Ma couille, ma pelle"


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu présentation ça : "Ma pelle, ma couille. Ma couille, ma pelle"


hein ???


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hein ???


 on dit pas "hein ?", on dit :" bonjour, enchanté"


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hein ???


Deux.

_A trois on saute_


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

bonjour, enchanté

comme ça veut dire "hein ???" ...je le dit maintenant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> normal j'en suis ma couille



on ne dit pas "j'en suis ma couille".. on dit "je suis gay effectivement , mais pourriez vous néanmoins me lacher la partie genitale svp"...     :rose: 

NON Bassou... c'est pour rire.. pitiééééé..........  :affraid:  ...... :sick:...... :casse:


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

j'ai une question existentielle : "est ce que le concombre masqué a des couilles ???"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une question existentielle : "est ce que le concombre masqué a des couilles ???"



ben reli bien le post précedent et tu verras que oui...    

enfin... plutot  :casse:  :casse:  :hosto:  :rateau: 

(pardon vénéré Bassman...)


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

mouais...


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mouais...


 je vois que tu t'adapte très bien à l'esprit du forum


----------



## Franswa (10 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu t'adapte très bien à l'esprit du forum


Ouais, et je me demande comment j'ai pu passer à coté de ce forum !!!


----------

